# Steinhart Watches



## Barryboy

I recently considered taking one of these in trade, but finally decided against it. On the face of it these watches look decent enough and are priced pretty much in the same sort of bracket as Revue Thommen so they're not high-end but nor can they be considered 'cheapies'.

Does anyone have any of these watches? I've done what research I can, but it's contradictory. One or two postings on American sites say these are in fact Chinese with a small amount of finishing work done in Switzerland (a bit like the the 'Germasian' so-called German watches), and others say they''re definitely Swiss and there's a link with Grovana/Revue Thommen. The company themselves say that they are entirely Swiss and independent, but I can't help looking at the Steinhart Ocean series and the Grovana Coral Reef and thinking how alike they are.. the prices are almost the same, too.

There's also the complication of the name Defaubre which I can't get to the bottom of....

Anyone have any experience of this brand?

Rob


----------



## Parabola

Funny enough I'm toying with the idea of on of there Pilot watches, but I have no experience. i think Ricster's gotone so maybe he'll shed some light. Either way if you do take the plunge, let us know whatyou think


----------



## hooperman42

I have many Debaufre's. They are not chinese. Read reviews at www.debaufre.com or go on the debaufre forum on www.wtchuseek. There are all your nswers right there. I have had many high end pieces - see my watches below before telling me Im nuts. These are every bit the case, and quality and reliability you would expect at the 3K range or in some cases higher. No i dont work for them but cant say enough about amazing service from the group in Tampa. Service has surpassed ANY other manufacturer I have an to work with on an issue. The name change is easily explained. I can only speak of debaufre not steinhart. Do your homework and you will find it pays off on this one. And for everyone on here all ready to tell me I am wrong about my quality comparison comment... please dont do that unless you have one of these in your hand. no they are not chinese. I wear mine and many many many of the others sit in the winder day in and day out. I wear the NavB Unites 48mm and the 44mm Csar Unites and they are spot on and yes I know there is no swan neck .... etc..... etc..... just plain old movements - Unites or ETA. And they just released some lam QUARTZ - why? I have no clue. Dumb move.

Hoop

PS yes I am new to this forum but really am enjoying reading some great posts.



Parabola said:


> Funny enough I'm toying with the idea of on of there Pilot watches, but I have no experience. i think Ricster's gotone so maybe he'll shed some light. Either way if you do take the plunge, let us know whatyou think


----------



## hooperman42

hooperman42 said:


> I have many Debaufre's. They are not chinese. Read reviews at www.debaufre.com or go on the debaufre forum on www.watchuseek. There are all your nswers right there. I have had many high end pieces - see my watches below before telling me Im nuts. These are every bit the case, and quality and reliability you would expect at the 3K range or in some cases higher. No i dont work for them but cant say enough about amazing service from the group in Tampa. Service has surpassed ANY other manufacturer I have an to work with on an issue. The name change is easily explained. I can only speak of debaufre not steinhart. Do your homework and you will find it pays off on this one. And for everyone on here all ready to tell me I am wrong about my quality comparison comment... please dont do that unless you have one of these in your hand. no they are not chinese. I wear mine and many many many of the others sit in the winder day in and day out. I wear the NavB Unites 48mm and the 44mm Csar Unites and they are spot on and yes I know there is no swan neck .... etc..... etc..... just plain old movements - Unites or ETA. And they just released some lame QUARTZ - why? I have no clue. Dumb move.
> 
> Hoop
> 
> PS yes I am new to this forum but really am enjoying reading some great posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Parabola said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny enough I'm toying with the idea of on of there Pilot watches, but I have no experience. i think Ricster's gotone so maybe he'll shed some light. Either way if you do take the plunge, let us know whatyou think
Click to expand...


----------



## Parabola

Why that's some collection Hoop, care to post a pic or two


----------



## StephenF

I've had this Steinhart Nav B-Uhr Ltd. Edition for about a year and a half and it's a solid, well made, reliable watch. They all come with Sapphire Crystal and ETA movements so youcan't go too far wrong IMHO - oh and Gunter Steinhart is a decent person to deal with.


----------



## aliasmarlow

German owned, Swiss made, had to change the name for sales in USA as a similar sounding company started threatening legal action


----------



## langtoftlad

aliasmarlow said:


> German owned, Swiss made, had to change the name for sales in USA as a similar sounding company started threatening legal action


What he said h34r:

I've got one -Pilot XXL - very comfortable with the VFM quotient.










Unitas 6497










What's not to like? :tongue2:


----------



## Guest

Hi,

I have got a couple of Steinharts and you cannot beat their value (similar like Stowa e.g.). It is a (small) german brand, the watches are manufactured in Switzerland and the final finish and the last quality control is done in Germany. Parts are sourced in Switzerland and in Asia. The watches do use authentic Unitas and ETA movements and newly some asian Claro 888 movements in their Ocean Divers (but that is clearly stated on the homepage). The owner, Guenther Steinhart, is a real WIS and isn't only into max. profit making as a lot of other brands. They do not have the marketing expenses as the "big" brands and their administration staff is rather small (I believe 2 1/2 persons only). That helps to keep the costs down, therefore the pretty small prices on Steinhart watches. On the other hand, communication via email can sometimes be a little tricky, so calling is always the best solution. The owner seriously loves to talk to his customers, so we always have a little chat .

DebaufrÃ© is managed by a different person in the States. They seem to have a different approach to the market and the watches often differ a little in design from the Steinharts. Personally , I prefer to deal with Steinhart.

In order to describe the brand a little better, a friend of mine has found the perfect term: fun! The watches are affordable, some of them have a refreshing new design (sometimes) controversial and "different", not to say provocative. The only line, I am not fond of is their Ocean series design, but people seem to love to buy that, I was told :huh: ...

I have seen some new designs coming in the next months and I am already saving up in order to afford them. The next great thing will be a "Monopusher" Chrono as some variations of the Triton diver. Whether one likes the Steinhart watches or not, the brand surely "refreshes" the market a little.

I have attached a couple of pictures of my Steinharts, so you'll get an impression:

Le Mans GT on Toshi:










SAWLE:










Nav-B automatic:










Marinetimer:










all the best

Jan


----------



## KEITHT

Will be able to offer an opinion myself soon...just traded for Nav B-uhr Replica Le..one of 55 made......not my usual fare but always willing to try something new.

I will post some pics and first impressions when it lands.

Regards Keith


----------



## jasonm

Is that the 47mm one with the handwind restored vintage movement Keith?

I saw it going on TZ.....Looks really nice .....

I am looking forward to your impressions


----------



## KEITHT

jasonm said:


> Is that the 47mm one with the handwind restored vintage movement Keith?
> 
> I saw it going on TZ.....Looks really nice .....
> 
> I am looking forward to your impressions


It was on TZ Jase..yes.....not sure about the vintage movement bit though...i have gone in a bit blind really....usually do my homework on stuff...but thought i would throw caution to the wind on this occasion...despite some sage advice from Gary..

Then again, i am not known for listening to others advice.

Should be here next week, so will let you know what i think then...

Regards Keith


----------



## norris

Hi all.

I have had dealings with Gunther Steinhart and Jon (Debaufre). They are both excellent to deal with and their watches are very good for the money. IMHO cant really compare to the more mainstream (ie. Omega, Breitling,Tag etc.) but bang for buck no complaints what so ever. As a tip if you subscribe to updates from Debaufre they often have "scratch and dent" sales. I have purchased a couple this way and have not seen a scratch or a dent! In conversation with Gunther, however, he stated that Steinhart and Debaufre were seperate concerns.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## 4x4x4eva

Wow I like the look of that pilots watch with the black dial - Very smart


----------



## gaz64

Barryboy said:


> I recently considered taking one of these in trade, but finally decided against it. On the face of it these watches look decent enough and are priced pretty much in the same sort of bracket as Revue Thommen so they're not high-end but nor can they be considered 'cheapies'.
> 
> I looked at these but decided on the revue thommen airspeed with the date hand just because it seemed unusual but that was all that tipped me over. Steinhart look and feel well made even before you add the rider at the price.


----------

